# Making square pegs from a round dowel



## richardf (Nov 8, 2009)

I am making a project with 3/8 inch dowels. My question is, I want the ends to be square-shaped and is there a quick way to do this? I thought about using a disc sander or whittling them with a knife. I am sure I am missing something really obvious.

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

may I surgest you take a square strip cut it a few inches longer than needed 
and then cut the half to 2/3th of the holelength round and the tip a little like
the start of scharpen a pencil (make it easyer to get in)
after you have knocked and gluet the dovel in place the use a flushsaw
to cut it with and its done

take care
Dennis


----------



## natrous (Oct 11, 2010)

I was thinking of doing this very sort of thing in an upcoming project. I haven't gotten around to it, so I haven't tried it out, but my plan was to:

- make a small block with a square cross-section
- drill a hole through the center
- put the dowel through and tack it in place with a brad
- square off the end of the dowel on the table saw like I was making a little tenon, which is what I want to do

If you are just doing it for looks though and don't need it to be 100% precise, whittling might be simpler. If anyone else has other ideas, I'd love to hear it them though.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Not real sure I usually start with a square piece and round it with a router except for the ends. If you have a band saw I would think you could make a jig of some sort.


----------



## HCC (Mar 1, 2010)

find something made of steel with a square hole just slightly smaller than the dowel, like a mounting plate or something like that then drive the dowel into it and that will give you your square ends minus some sanding


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

What about cutting square sticks and then using a 3/8 round over bit in the middle sections. Set up start/stop blocks and you will have a minimum of sanding.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I believe you use a RO bit half the size of the stock. ie: 3/4" sq stock uses a 3/8" RO bit. Well that is what I do at least. So 3/8th stock would use a 3/16th RO bit.


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

I think it would be easier to start with a square dowel, and round over the portions that need to be round, rather than the other way around…


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I read this as a different question.

Maybe I am wrong but it sounded to me like he has holes to fill that are round, and wants the dowel showing to appear square, as in Greene and Greene style plugs.

Not sure of the best method, I know you can make a square plug fit into a round hole with a little persuasion, but this sounds like the reverse to me..


----------



## richardf (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow! You guys gave me some excellent advice. I am going to try some experimenting with your tips. Thanks guys


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Richard give us an idea what you are making and keep us informed on progress.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice way to make it clear Bentlyj.


----------

